

Snapchat Spurned $3 Billion Acquisition Offer from Facebook - ing33k
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2013/11/13/snapchat-spurned-3-billion-acquisition-offer-from-facebook/#!

======
linux_devil
Posted yesterday :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6728650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6728650)

